# Metallic Leggings



## gabi1129 (Jul 17, 2007)

... so after seein Eve's "Tambourine" video everywhere, i was wondering if metallic leggings are hot or not. today i went to a few stores and they have them! So what is a boy to do. Id wear them when i drag. however i dont know if it'll be cute, or will i just look weird?  

please be honest and tell me your opinions on these. 

this one is from wet seal






and this one is from american apparel


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 18, 2007)

hmm they look kinda neat but personally im not really a fan of them.
they look way fun though..
if you like them i say go for it!


----------



## goodbyexxkitty (Jul 18, 2007)

Personally I think they are ugly, and I usually like leggings.


----------



## Holly (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not a fan, they look tacky to me imho


----------



## goink (Jul 18, 2007)

IMO, metallic leggings can look very tacky. It depends on what you pair with it.
I think metallic leggings with heels can be pretty hot.


----------



## 3jane (Jul 18, 2007)

either you'd have to have kick ass legs with nice muscle definition or...

the only way I can imagine someone pulling them off in an everyday sort of look would be between a skirt and boots, so you can see a bit of the legging but it's not too crazy.


----------



## Bybs (Jul 18, 2007)

To be honest I dont like them. However, have you seen the metallic flecked leggings? They are divine!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/18642


----------



## frocher (Jul 18, 2007)

...


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for your opinions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think, for right now, im going to pass.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bybs* 

 
_To be honest I dont like them. However, have you seen the metallic flecked leggings? They are divine!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/18642_

 
and those are awesome. i like these leggings a lot more than the metallic ones. thanks a bunch for the link!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

Gosh, everything that is old is new again...I had a pair of those metallic flecked leggings in 8th grade (so, like, 1992) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Leggings, in general, remind me of 7th and 8th grade.  My motto for "retro" fashion is, "If you wore a trend when you were a kid don't wear it again".


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 18, 2007)

I think done right they can look very nice, but when not done right you look a little like you're in fifth grade. I think a much better look is metallic hot pants under an almost to short skirt. That way you don't flash around your naughty bits but it's still exciting.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *3jane* 

 
_either you'd have to have kick ass legs with nice muscle definition or...

the only way I can imagine someone pulling them off in an everyday sort of look would be between a skirt and boots, so you can see a bit of the legging but it's not too crazy._

 
i agree with having the nice legs to pull this off.
they remind me of something M.I.A would wear.


----------



## GreekChick (Jul 18, 2007)

I think they're more suited for clubbing, you know "A Night at the Roxbury" style.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Jul 25, 2007)

I like how Eve wore hers in the "Tambourin" video!

Check it out, she also features the C-Shock collection in it!


-- Oh whoa you mentioned it already! hahahaha sorry!

But yeah its cute when u wear those with a loose bright colored shirt, and cute bright colored heels (patent)


----------

